# Gehl 2480/2880 round balers...thoughts?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Still looking for a good used round baler to replace my worn out JD. Wife won't let me spend a lot and I have found the Gehls to be priced very well. But I know no one that has used one...JD, NH, Case IH country where I am at. But I did find a place down the road to get parts. What do you guys think...are they decent> These are 5-6 year balers all less than 8K. They say low bale count, but do not know what that means. Figure to go look at them after Christmas. 
Have to replace the old one before spring, getting to hard to keep it together. Open to thoughts...Like to have netwrap as well.


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

I have been using a Gehl 1475 for about 5 years and have had no problems with it. I think it is one generation older than the models you are talking about. It does have the variable chamber and can bale high moisture hay. I too, got it for a good price. That may be because the company wet out of the ag equipment business. I have a former dealer within 2 miles of me so that was part of the reason I went with Gehl. I don't have the net wrap, but the twine tie works very well . I bale mostly small squares and use the round baler for hay I have no storage for or that got more rain than it needed. It seems to me that some of the round balers are over priced for all they really do!

Jim


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks. They seems to be well and built simple. I do not do many acres and the price is loads better than all the other brands I have looked at. Have to stay within the budget and it seems I can get a newer machine for the money going that route. We also have a Gehl dealer down the road. Thanks for the input, makes me feel good about the thought. Just found out the 2880 sold this weekend though...it had the netwrap.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

downtownjr said:


> Still looking for a good used round baler to replace my worn out JD. Wife won't let me spend a lot and I have found the Gehls to be priced very well. But I know no one that has used one...JD, NH, Case IH country where I am at. But I did find a place down the road to get parts. What do you guys think...are they decent> These are 5-6 year balers all less than 8K. They say low bale count, but do not know what that means. Figure to go look at them after Christmas.
> Have to replace the old one before spring, getting to hard to keep it together. Open to thoughts...Like to have netwrap as well.


Sell you mine 2009 Vermeer Super M,Net/Twine,scale,moisture monitore.5000 bales.Be a little more than 8K tho.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Would $8100 buy it? LOL


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I talked to the neighbors and he wasn't sure exactly what model they had, but he was pretty sure it was a 24xx series. said it's a very reliable baler but towards the end of this year the automatic twine tie stopped working, could be run manually though. Only other quirk he mentioned was that it had to have hay feeding in yet when the twine tubes dropped or the twine wouldn't start. Said that's not a problem on the other baler they have which is a Case. I seemed to recall my NH644 would always start as well without any hay feeding into it.


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

You are right about the hay having to feed in as the twine arm starts out. I never thought of it as a fault though. If there is no hay going in the pickup when the twine arm extends, the twine will just hang there and not start to tie. Pulling ahead even another 2 feet in the windrow will be enough to get the twine to wrap. I don't see it as a problem.

Jim


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll give 8200 for the Vermeer...now we have an auction site...lol


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

SOLD! Has to be confirmed by Cy. LOL . If they are having problems with the twine not feeding when the arms are down, then I would say that is a problem. Sounds like the twine tension plates need to be adjusted. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> SOLD! Has to be confirmed by Cy. LOL . If they are having problems with the twine not feeding when the arms are down, then I would say that is a problem. Sounds like the twine tension plates need to be adjusted. Mike


I don't remember how, but I think it was also possible to change the cut on the NH's so you could have more or less twine hanging out the end of the twine tubes after it was cut.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

mlappin, The last twine I used was on a NH678 baler and if the twine got too far over under the knife or out of place, it would not feed. So, I think you are absolutely correct. Hopefully, they have the twine routed correctly thru ALL of the guides too. I guess that is a given. Yes, changing the lenght of cut was accomplished by adjusting the tension on the twine coming thru the tubes. 6-8 pounds and a 18" tail. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> SOLD! Has to be confirmed by Cy. LOL . If they are having problems with the twine not feeding when the arms are down, then I would say that is a problem. Sounds like the twine tension plates need to be adjusted. Mike


Bidding will start at 30K.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry. My hired guy is on the way with the trailer and the check. LOL. That yellow paint is expensive!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Didn't know I had to take the tractor too. My hired guy is on the way with the trailer and the check. LOL. That yellow paint is expensive!







.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Can I pick the currency...;-)

Wish I had a Vermeer dealer close, I would like one...just a haul to Frankfort...one near Rochester according to Vermeer, may try to find him...no web page...by Vermeer page has a name.

By the way, isn't yellow paint only supposed to expensive when it is the wheel color of green equipment?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ain't that the truth about the paint. LOL


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> Wish I had a Vermeer dealer close, I would like one...just a haul to Frankfort...one near Rochester according to Vermeer, may try to find him...no web page...by Vermeer page has a name.


That's the same dealer I'd have to use as well if I had a Vermeer, Clausen's(sp?) I think.

My buddy claims they stock quite a few parts, it's at least a 45 minute drive for me though, nearest NH dealer is 15 minutes tops. Have another in Topeka which is 45 minutes away, then Rochester has a NH dealer as well. If I needed parts for a Vermer and Clausens didn't have it and it has to be ordered, I'm SOL, if my local NH dealer doesn't have it, then I have two options left before I'm SOL.


----------

